# Suzuki Bach Harpsichord sets



## Draugen (Dec 26, 2013)

I am completely taken with Masaaki Suzuki's recording of the 6 Partitas. Wonderful performance, superb recording quality.

I have seen that Suzuki also has a set of the French Suites available on BIS. Has anyone heard this and is it of a similar quality? What other Bach Harpsichord recordings has Suzuki made?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

I believe Suzuki has recorded all the solo harpsichord works. I have his recording of the Goldberg Variations, and they are very good. I know he has done the Well-tempered Clavier, both books, but haven't heard them. I recommend his recording of the Fantasias and Fugues, as well as the Inventions and Sinfonias, along with the Goldbergs. I have those three recordings, and enjoy them greatly.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Draugen said:


> I am completely taken with Masaaki Suzuki's recording of the 6 Partitas. Wonderful performance, superb recording quality.
> 
> I have seen that Suzuki also has a set of the French Suites available on BIS. Has anyone heard this and is it of a similar quality? What other Bach Harpsichord recordings has Suzuki made?


I haven't heard the French Suites I'm afraid.

The Suzuki Bach harpsichord recording which I remember best is WTC2. I think it's sensitive to the individuality of each prelude and fugue: sometimes slow and contemplative, sometimes vigorous, it's a real search for the expressive potential of each piece. It's organically expressive: all the rubato, voicings, ornaments sound totally natural in the musical context. The recording is fine but you need to turn down he volume to make the perspective truthful: it's recorded too close. He uses a Ruckers type instrument with satisfactory all round responses, though maybe not a lot of variety of colour (is that the instrument's fault or Suzuki's? ); I can't recall the details of the instrument but I bet it's modern.

Other recordings which I recall enjoying a lot were the invenions and the French Overture.


----------



## Draugen (Dec 26, 2013)

All sounds positive. I've pulled the trigger on the French Suites. Thanks for your comments


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened to the fifth French suite last night. The style is, as you would expect maybe, different than for the partitas, and indeed for Wtc2 and the inventions - more sweet and lyrical, I thought very marked rubato sometimes. I would say the instrument is lighter too. I hope you'll report back on how you feel about the recording.


----------



## Draugen (Dec 26, 2013)

Very early impressions, as I've only listened to the first two suites once. I should say that I am only familiar with the Glenn Gould recording on piano, so I don't have much frame of reference for what is "normal". Unsuprisingly they are very different and I'm glad I've got two quite different recordings now. I should also say I'm not a classical music buff like many on here, I mainly listen to heavy metal, so take my opinions as being those of a layman.

I found this recording "pretty", the trills are evident. It has much more Rubato than Gould who is fairly metronomic. I'm not sure how to analyse it properly, but this sounds airy somehow.. when I listen to Bach I'm usually going for gravitas. I'm not sure if this is Suzuki or more the recording itself which is light? I also think I will revise my opinion as I get to know the recording, its certainly not bad I dont want to give that impression.

Gould has his idiosynchracies, but has some powerful moments. The first movement from Suite no. 2 by Gould is completely from another planet in my opinion. Perhaps I'm being unfair in comparing as they are going for different approaches. Perhaps this has a little too much Rubato for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There are a host of wonderful Bach keyboardists, and Suzuki is one of them. I have all his Bach solo harpsichord recordings and often enjoy each of them. Also, don't forget his Bach solo organ recordings.

Almost forgot to mention that I find Suzuki's French Overture the best I've ever heard.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

that japanese sure knew his bach....

highly recommended

magnificent sound and excellent playing

what's not to like?


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Very celebrated set of the cantatas too, with mostly Japanese forces.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Jshdbd smzla sgxbxm


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

And probably the best version of the St Matthew Passion.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Draugen said:


> Very early impressions, as I've only listened to the first two suites once. I should say that I am only familiar with the Glenn Gould recording on piano, so I don't have much frame of reference for what is "normal". Unsuprisingly they are very different and I'm glad I've got two quite different recordings now. I should also say I'm not a classical music buff like many on here, I mainly listen to heavy metal, so take my opinions as being those of a layman.
> 
> I found this recording "pretty", the trills are evident. It has much more Rubato than Gould who is fairly metronomic. I'm not sure how to analyse it properly, but this sounds airy somehow.. when I listen to Bach I'm usually going for gravitas. I'm not sure if this is Suzuki or more the recording itself which is light? I also think I will revise my opinion as I get to know the recording, its certainly not bad I dont want to give that impression.


I think your impressions of the Suzuki set are spot-on. His readings are not exploratory, and he doesn't offer much emotional depth. But he displays a very attractive exuberance, total command of the singing line and an elegance/beauty of form that's very hard to resist. It's a very comfortable set and I think of as 'Bach is beautiful'.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Draugen said:


> I found this recording "pretty", *the trills are evident. It has much more Rubato than Gould who is fairly metronomic.* I'm not sure how to analyse it properly, but this sounds airy somehow.. when I listen to Bach I'm usually going for gravitas. I'm not sure if this is Suzuki or more the recording itself which is light? I also think I will revise my opinion as I get to know the recording, its certainly not bad I dont want to give that impression.


I think you will generally find this to be the case when comparing harpsichord and piano recordings.

While the pianist can make full use of dynamics to form a phrase, the only techniques available to the harpsichordist to emphasize or stress a specific note or passage are ornamentation and time (i.e., "rubato").

I have been sampling the Suzuki French Suites on Spotify and like them very much (and I generally listen to piano recordings). András Schiff's recording at the piano is also very nice.


----------

